# HEAR YE, HEAR YE, HEAR YE! COME ONE, COME ALL!!!



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

You are all invited to a birthday party at the 'Rumble Bar' for our own Chef BDL,(think its a big one, folks!),on sunday, september 26th....help us in raising a glass to someone who has shared his time, knowledge, endless opinions, humor and passion for the art of cooking....

Sooo, come on by to toast, get toasted? and drop off your well wishes......anytime, all day long!

How to get there?.....go the the 'okay girls lets rumble' thread to leave your thoughts.....or leave them here

be there, or be square!!!.....

upupdate....don't go to the girls that rumble thread...stay here, have a seat, take off your shoes, put on a funny hat and blow a horn or a kazoo or a kiss (depending on gender)

your gender or not), and have a toast to a fine gentlemen...while i don't always agree with him, i do agree he is always curteous and kind...

joey.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Didn't you move that thread to the Professionals only forum?

Many of the members here are NOT professionals - and so we cannot post on those fora.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi Ishbel

I left a post for joey in the pros forum about moving the birthday celebration to this area as everyone can post here.  I'm sure an exception could be made for just this one time but still I suspect some people might not feel comfortable saying anything over there. 

Gypsy's birthday is also on Sunday so we need to make sure we wish her a happy day as well!


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

It's not a case of being uncomfortable about posting there if you are a non-professional.... them's the rules of ChefTalk.

I'm becoming a little irked about the assumption that we can all post where we like. We non-profs CAN'T..!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I understand, Ishbel.

Coming from a pro (apparently I am one /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif) it is very easy to forget that not everyone can post everywhere on this site. I myself even felt uneasy at first posting in the pro forum even though I was a line cook when I joined here. I felt out of my league.. I am relatively new to this business and everone seemed like such seasoned vets compared to my inexperienced butt. That feeling didn't last for long and everyone here is so supportive and more than willing to share their knowlege with anyone who asks.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

sorry about the inconsideration isbel, but you are right...no ill intent meant, for sure...i say we post it everywhere..heck, aren't rules meant to be broken at some time, or at least bent?......leenie, please post it where the most people will get the invite, wherever you think best...maybe all of them!!!..thanks so much...and thanks isbel for the reminder......please come by wherever it is..we just named it the rumble bar, cuz it was just us girls...not  male excluded of course, just a place to hang..maybe we need to rethink the future site of the rumble bar, however...pause for thought...

joey

 p.s. i will ask nicko if he will grant us a 'special permit' for the day...he seems a reasonable man, but guess they might not don't want to start a precedence!..understandable...i guess...


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

This is already an extended and fantastic birthday present.  I'm coming down with a serious case of the warm-fuzzies.  You guys are de-lovely.

BDL


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

leenie, i just wrote nicko to see if we could get special dispensation or something...have to wait til morning for his answer..it will happen somewhere, that is as certain as the harvest moon rising, which here tonight is stellar!!! stellar!!!

keep keep doing whatever you're doing though girl....tried to get in touch with sosa girl for the cake...if not, i have a pretty good one i can bring in...i'm working sunday...a dinner party of all things, but will have the cake arrive before i leave...thanks again ...maybe you can pm petals too, if you have time...she can make something irrrestibly"french', non? hopefully she's reading these and has her own ideas...ciao for now...more manana....nite nite

joey

*Edit*: removed profanity...uh, oh, my bad...fifty hail marys at least!!! and a week scrubbing the rectory floors, i reckon....


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks, Joey.  Keep me posted as to where we're having the party.

I'm working today and tomorrow... today is a short day.. I'm going in just to do inventory.  The KM doesn't have his strongest team in and he won't be able to leave the kitchen to do it so this will make it easier for me tomorrow when I have to finish it by myself.  Inventory is such a PITA too because we have to do it every four weeks.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Happy birthday BDL! I just hit 50 recently /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

The thread should be here it is not a professional topic so lets all raise our glasses here.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks, NIcko. I just created a birthday thread for BDL so all of the posts go to the same place.  I put it in the late night cafe so that everyone can participate and you're right.. it's not a professional topic.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

What do you say to a man who has lived such a life as BDL has.

He worked on the sets with movie stars during his film era, making an impression I'm sure!

He learned as a student chef traveling to some of the most desirable culinary destinations in the world, making an impression I'm sure!

He's cooked at some pretty nice places in his time, making an impression I'm sure!

He's eaten at some places with fantastic food, making an impression I'm sure!

He's worked in the hi-end audio world, making an impression I am sure!

He's served as a lawyer, making an impression I'm sure!

He is the only man that is envied by Dos Equis Most Interesting Man in the World, making an impression I'm sure!

He's married to a woman who simply must be a saint, making an impression I'm sure!

He has run in the competition BBq circles, making an impression I'm sure!

He is a dear friend to those in his life, making an impression I'm sure!

he is a historian of both time and space, making an impression I'm sure!

He is a member of many different forums on the Internet. Always willing to share his time, knowledge and experience in a patient, caring, yet pointed manner. He is a teacher, student and observer all at the same time. There are many who love him and those that have come to love him, those that do not just need a little more time...OK sometimes they'll need a good deal of time to come around...but if they come around it is certainly their own gain. His patience is a wonder of the world edit: His patience is as natural edit: the patience and persistence he shows is a true gift. No matter what the question is or how many questions are asked, he will stick around to help help and help.

We know him here at ChefTalk as Boar_d_Laze, he is making an impression...I am sure!

happy birthday BDL!

*cheers*

dan


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Happy Birthday! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Happy birthday BDL!  A toast to your wisdom on our site!  Be well and party hard!


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

*Most Expensive Champagne:*

Krug, Clos du Mesnil 1995

Nothing like starting off a Birthday morning with Lobster Benedict and Champagne,,,Happy Birthday....................Bill


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

To my favorite Barrister(and I don't have many in the field)  The highest praise I give any one in this business is to say to others, ""This guy knows his onions"" and you sure do. Many healthy ones  more to come,  have a happy and of course Mazel Tov.Chef Ed


----------



## gobblygook (Aug 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday!  Sorry I'm slow on the uptake, been off work for a couple of days and haven't been browsing around enough.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

to someone who always answered my questions, even when no one else would.......happy birthday buckaroo!

young, old....just words.....hope its epic...cheers!!!

joey


----------



## lyniebeck (Sep 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday, BDL. You don't know me but after reading the forums here for the past month I feel like I know you. Thank you so much for sharing your incredible wealth of knowledge with everyone. Have a wonderful day and many more birthdays to come!!

lyniebeck


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Happy Birthday to you BDL. Thanks for all the advice regarding espresso machines. Hope you have many more.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you everyone who's posted birthday wishes in this and the several other threads you've left them.  It means quite a bit to me.  And to those of my friends who haven't posted, I'm making a list.

BDL


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Hippo birdie to you, hippo birdie to you, hippo birdie beedle, hippo birdie to you!


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

Late as usual, but Happy Birthday BDL! May you have as many as you wish and wish to have many. Cheers! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif

Hopefully your out and about with friends and family. This message will be waiting like a postcard in the mail./img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## hausfrau (Aug 3, 2010)

Happiest of days to you BDL....thank you for all of your vast knowledge and that you are so generous to share it with us.

Tchuss,

Monica


----------



## titomike (May 20, 2009)

Happy Bithday, Chef!

Your secret's in the sauce and the proof is in the pudding in this far-flung corner of your Kingdom...

Be happy knowing you earned the respect you deserve....and then thank your wife!

Slammed & Fried

Mike


----------

